# Jamal Crawford could be a Knick by the end of the day



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Source 

I know it's Vescey but give it the benefeit of the doubt until the end of the day incase it actually goes down. Talk about the Atlantic Division if this does happen.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Then the Knicks would be playoff bound for sure.. :yes:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Then the Knicks would be playoff bound for sure.. :yes:


they were already playoff bound...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

see, youre that NY fan that made the post saying NY will be consistent this year, and wont got on any extended losing streaks

beleive me, any team with Crawford will not be consistent. One day you could see him go for 30, and look fantastic, and the next you could see 10 points, 5 to's on like 10% shooting. Pojnt being, you will not see anything close to consistent play out of him

either way, he has the talent to keep getting better. And if he could make his good days outnumber his bad, he will be a great guard in the league. I also see him as a 1, not a 2. I think he needs the ball in his had to do well and create, but with Marbury, im not sure how he will do


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Give me shots - I will score. Give me shots - we will not win.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

but crawford will be coming off the bench. i dont see how having him will etiher make us win or lose. Hes a better backup then shanDONE anderson and Penny Hardaway, which will obviously improve the team knowing we will have to decrease Houstons minutes cause of his knee. the knicks are not asking him to take all the shots, be the star...hes not even starting

hes the 6th man, i never knew a 6th man could make a team lose. and if he sucks, Pennys still around to take the rest of his minutes. i dont see the problem

PG- Marbury/ Crawford
SG- Houston/ Crawford
SF- Thomas/ Hardaway
PF- Thomas/ Sweetney
C- Mohamed/ Baker

not a bad 9 man rotation.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Crawford will start more games than Allan Houston, and it will be at the 1. Marbury will be the scorer at the 2.

I'm a big Jamal Crawford fan. I think he could become a terrific player, especially if he's playing as the second or third option where he can pick and choose his spots.

At the very least he'll put on a show.


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

I think Crawford will become a serious contender for 6th man next season


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Crawford is scary. Scary good and scary bad. His shooting in his rookie season was unbelievably good. Last year, he was one of the worst in the league. I don't see evidence to support his role on the team, or his teammates, as being the cause. Something has gone terribly awry.

A new situation could change that, and he has a lot of ability.

He can pair with either Starbury or Houston to give the Knicks a terrific back court 48 minutes per game.

Tim Thomas at 3, Sweetney at 4, and Kurt at 5, with Nazr backing up the forecourt. 

Could be very tough in the east.

I thinke Sweetney will be a revelation to alot of people. Think Elton Brand.


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Crawford is scary. Scary good and scary bad. His shooting in his rookie season was unbelievably good.


he shot 35% during his rookie season


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I care more about Tim Thomas (finally showing up) , Michael Sweetney (stepping out and shining) and Allen Houston (being healthy for god sakes) than whether or not the Knicks get Jamal Crawford. Although, I agree he would be a nice catch. I just hate to lose Frank Williams. He was coming around.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

WTF? I made a thread about this first and elses gets all the responses?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> PG- Marbury/ Crawford
> SG- Houston/ Crawford
> ...


I can hardly wait for Penny's comments about that rotation.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.fusion.</b>!
> 
> 
> he shot 35% during his rookie season


:frenchy:

I meant, of course, his SOPHOMORE season.

:yes:

47.6%


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I meant, of course, his SOPHOMORE season.


He only played 23 games that season, and only put up 9 points per game. I dont know if thats a large enough sample to base anything on it.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

THere's not enough minutes and shots in NY for:
Marbury
Houston
Crawford
Hardaway

let alone Shandon Anderson and Moochie Norris. Man, the Knicks have some baaad contracts.

Will they ship out Marbury or Houston for Vince?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

As long as JC isn't a Bull next season, he'll be fine...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I care more about Tim Thomas (finally showing up)


As a Bucks fan, we said this to ourselves 3 years before we traded him, 2 years before we traded him, the year before we traded him, and last season before the trade. It probably won't happen.

As for Craw, He is among the most inconsistant players in the game. He'll win some games for you, but he'll lose alot of games for you also.


----------

